
Why does `True == False is False` evaluate to False in Python? (2013) - 2arrs2ells
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17202207/why-does-true-false-is-false-evaluate-to-false
======
arh68
Syntax sugar sure is great until you forget any of it, at which point you
become blind to a whole category of bugs.

